
Crash: how computers are setting us up for disaster - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/11/crash-how-computers-are-setting-us-up-disaster
======
WheelsAtLarge
We take a lot of very complicated systems that seem easy for granted but if
you look closely we can see that they are a mesh of very complicated systems.
I'm of the mind that there will be a time when we won't be able to access old
information because of encryption and file formats. So we'll need to recreate
things we take for granted from scratch. Which in essence is a dark age except
we'll be in deeper trouble than the previous dark ages. We will not have
access to knowledge other societies had since all the important knowledge will
be locked up in some computer system somewhere and society as we know it will
slowly breakdown. I think it's only a matter time.

------
daly
Normal Accidents by Charles Perrow ISBN 0-691-00412-9

